# new breeding section



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I built a new.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good I would like to see more


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Looks like you've picked up some nice room for breeding.

Hugh


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

more room the better, but if you take care of your breeders and squabs right, you can't go wrong no matter how much room you have,,,,, good luck


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

great looking addition!


----------

